# Accident on the A303



## Countrygirl (23 July 2013)

Really hoping all the people and horses involved in the accident on the A303 this afternoon are ok.
It sounds really nasty, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Fools Motto (23 July 2013)

Where? When??


----------



## Fools Motto (23 July 2013)

'Our' (work lorry) with a polo pony on board may or may not be the one involved. Can't get hold of anyone to confirm. It was there today and is usually travelling back/be back by now.. and it isn't afaik. I'm not at work now, but can usually see/catch the lorry driving past.. Heart in mouth!


----------



## Countrygirl (23 July 2013)

Fools Motto I really hope I havent worried you. The A303 was shut from Andover to Thruxton village. Last I heard they had shut both sides again to allow the horses to be loaded onto another lorry, that was about 6.30pm. 
Hope everything is OK. Fingers crossed.


----------



## teapot (23 July 2013)

It's all here Fool's Motto, Hants Police fb page https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151791238191341&id=22018596340


----------



## Fools Motto (23 July 2013)

We are all fine thankfully, but sad for those who have lost their horses. Sounds like a really horrible accident.


----------



## t411y (23 July 2013)

Did it involved anyone else? Boyfriend is driving along that route and haven't heard from him.


----------



## Mariposa (24 July 2013)

I understand this accident involved polo ponies returning to Druids Lodge. My thoughts and heartfelt sympathy goes out to the horses, grooms, players and all who were involved. Just heartbreaking for all.


----------



## Fools Motto (24 July 2013)

I was told today that the lorry involved was carrying 5 horses, (or it was 10 horses and 5 injured?) all polo ponies from Druids lodge. This was where one of our ponies was yesterday and was caught up in the hold ups. Out of the 5 injured, 1 was killed, and 2 later PTS due to their serious injuries. It was a very tragic scene for all. Thoughts to all connections at Druids, and all those involved in the clear up. The remaining ponies are continuing to be treated by vets.


----------

